
CPU Identifier (TSMC or Samsung A9) - shawndumas
http://demo.hiraku.tw/CPUIdentifier/
======
shawndumas
[https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/3mt50s/a9_chip_sour...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/3mt50s/a9_chip_source_detector/)

